# Cannondale Hollowgram si sl availability



## mimc66 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm putting together 2 caad9 bb30 bikes - one for me and one for my wife. I have everything but the cranksets. LBS is advising Cannondale will not be shipping any until mid-August. Anyone know if they are on schedule?? ('09 frames were 3 weeks late) Both bikes will be set up as compact(110) as I want to set up as 52-36. I don't see this combination available in their 2010 line-up so assuming I will have to replace all the chainrings - correct?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

try eBay they have a bunch for sale


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Find a dealer that what you need in stock *cough*..........


What crankarm length do you need?

You will ned to replace the rings for those combos. It might be worth it to find a dealer that will sell you just the arms, BB, and compact spider.


Starnut


----------



## mimc66 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for info. 170's and 172.5's. Sold off part of the bike fleet to finance these 2 bikes so going with everything new(right down to the bottle cages). The shop has been really good in hooking me up(they will probably work with me on the custom chainring setup too) so will probably just have to wait. I've gone with SRAM red drivetrain so will swap the rings to red as everything I can find shows 50/34 on the rings that come with the compact hollowgrams. Just hoping the cranks come this month... Out of curiosity - are the hollowgrams made here in the US?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

mimc66 said:


> Thanks for info. 170's and 172.5's. Sold off part of the bike fleet to finance these 2 bikes so going with everything new(right down to the bottle cages). The shop has been really good in hooking me up(they will probably work with me on the custom chainring setup too) so will probably just have to wait. I've gone with SRAM red drivetrain so will swap the rings to red as everything I can find shows 50/34 on the rings that come with the compact hollowgrams. Just hoping the cranks come this month... Out of curiosity - *are the hollowgrams made here in the US*?


Yes, I waited a month and a half for mine. IMO worth every penny.


----------



## mimc66 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. Will keep my fingers cross and try to be calm - 2 very sweet rides coming and will post some pics when put together. '09 bb30 in glossy black for me - oval concepts stem/classic bars/seatpost; neg-g brakes; reynolds wheelset; Sram red shifters & drivetrain. For my wife, lighting white - oval concepts stem/classic bar - shallow/ 0 gravity brakes; sprint 350's w/sapim spokes; Sram red shifters & drivetrain. Been working on for last 2 months and never thought the cranksets would be what I was waiting on...


----------

